# Local 56 apprenticeship program



## Fanfan (Jul 25, 2018)

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Fanfan
online
Junior Member
Join: Jul 2018
Posts: 1

3 minutes ago · #1
Electrician apprenticeship
Is there anybody who interviewed from local 56? Which is a Michigan branch electrician union.I interviewed 7-9 last month, they said I will receive notification 2-3weeks,but I received a letter after 3 days about post-interview stuff,like you are on the list now, reinterview requirements,etc,which we have been told along with the application process. then after 2 weeks, I did received notification but exactly the same E-mail again. So they don't give us our scores and rank like other unions? If anyone interviewed local 56, please tell me what did you received?And how many apprentices they take each class approximately? Do they chose apprentices every month? Thank you guys!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------

